# Our Little Mo



## Woppitt (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi new to the forums, me and my better half are very interested in wild camping, will be off to Scotland later in August to try a few spots and looking forward to many more trips after recently finishing our little Mo, ex PTS vehicle Vauxhall Movano 2.8 DTi LWB Hi Top.

















Will be searching the forums for any nice places to visit


----------



## Robmac (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to the site - nice van!


----------



## afl777 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one. Love the wood 

Ange


----------



## herbenny (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely Van and I love the dream catchers  Happy travelling I hope you enjoy Scotland.


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 6, 2012)

:welcome::have fun:


----------

